# board sock bag thing



## gijosiahh (Feb 14, 2011)

Anybody know of a company or website that sells a sock for a snowboard? They are very popular in the surfing world, but I haven't been able to find any for snowboards. The surfboard ones look like this:









Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Google "snowboard sock bag" and see what you get.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I can honestly say I have never seen those for snowboards. It would be a lot easier to find a thin snowboard bag. Or maybe you will have to make your own.


----------



## eXtreme Burrito (Dec 1, 2010)

What would the point of something like that even be? Seems like with the way snowboards can get torn up on the topsheet, you'd tear it really quick or put a good hole in it.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I saw a woven sleeve at my local shop yesterday and it was pretty cool but I don't remember the brand. I am looking online for it right now.


----------



## gijosiahh (Feb 14, 2011)

i've searched google and couldn't find anything. the point of something like this is just for transporting your board to the local mountain. it's not for going on flights or anything like that. just something to keep the board from messing anything up in the car or scratching anything


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought a simple snowboard bag from Big 5 a couple years ago for like 30 bucks, and still use it for when I put my board in the back of my truck.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

snowboard sleeve


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

oliveryochest said:


> snowboard sleeve


Did you even try to google "snowboard sleeve"?
It is not as easy as you might of thought.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Did you even try to google "snowboard sleeve"?
> It is not as easy as you might of thought.


Board Sleeve | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

oliveryochest said:


> Board Sleeve | Burton Snowboards


Def not what he is looking for. He is looking for an actual sleeve more like a sock that pulls over not velcroed down.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

But on a side note I have an older version of what you posted and I have used it for years with no problems.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowboard sock covers

Volcom V-Science Board Sock > Snowboard Bags + Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
http://www.surfsurfsurf.co.uk/surfb...labong_rasta_surfboard_fleece_sock_cover_grey


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

oliveryochest said:


> Volcom V-Science Board Sock > Snowboard Bags + Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


Exactly the one I saw in the shop the other day. /win


----------



## gijosiahh (Feb 14, 2011)

I've seen the Board Sleeve. I was looking for a board sock though. Sure the sleeve would get the job done, but I wanted something even simpler than that. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## gijosiahh (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah that volcom one looks like it will do...wish it was fully closed, but oh well. thanks for the find!


----------



## Mr. Semet (Feb 24, 2011)

*Surfers have it - Snowboarders need it!*

Hey Snowboarders,

i got what you looking for . BOARDSocke.com exists since 4 years. The shipping is worldwide. So check it out and look at different designs from the current season.

BOARDSocke Surfers have it - Snowboarders need it!

Cheers from Germany


----------

